# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Pizza's Box

## gut

https://40.media.tumblr.com/3af0c79a...d0do1_1280.jpg

https://40.media.tumblr.com/5a92f0e6...d0do2_1280.jpg

https://36.media.tumblr.com/e781e8f6...d0do4_1280.jpg

Just wanted to share the tub setup I did for my tomato frog, Pizza! He was in a smaller tub previously but I had some space on my terrarium rack and decided to buy him a nice big tub. Its roughly the size of the 20gal I keep my terrestris in. Its one of the Container Store's plastic shoe boxes, I like them because the sides are really smooth and nearly translucent. 

https://40.media.tumblr.com/a038cff5...d0do7_1280.jpg

Here he is in his previous tub. Check out that cute butt!!

----------


## elly

Aww, nice frog and good looking setup!

----------

gut

----------


## Xavier

Great frog and setup!

----------

gut

----------


## Tommy

lol his butt in the last pic  :Smile:  Nice setup btw

----------

gut

----------


## gut

Thanks guys!! He likes it... I think. He's still pretty confused and has been scrambling around for the past few hours. This was a highlight moment:

https://40.media.tumblr.com/13ea7fdf...d0do2_1280.jpg

----------


## Tommy

are you sure this isnt a female?

----------


## gut

He croaks in the mornings... surprised me at first because I didn't know what their croaks sounded like but it was definitely coming from his tub + youtube confirmed it for me lol

----------


## k5MOW

Very nice set up. 

Roger

----------


## DaisyMaisy

that's a really nice setup! I'm going to have to check out some of those containers myself.

----------

